# Cheap pedalboards in Canada.



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey! I looking for a cheap pedalboard case like the ones from Rondo:

CNB PDC-410C BK Pedal Case - RondoMusic.com

Is there anyplace in Canada where I could get one, without paying the crazy shipping rates?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Long & McQuade does Pedaltrain and their own Stagemaster but not as cheap as that Rondo one!


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

A Pedaltrain could be a cool option, the price wouldn't be as cheap as that Rondo though...
A Pedaltrain Junior with softcase could be interesting.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

I use to have one, but sold it to a friend 
I might be looking for a used one...


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

How much are they asking for shipping?

TG



KoskineN said:


> Hey! I looking for a cheap pedalboard case like the ones from Rondo:
> 
> CNB PDC-410C BK Pedal Case - RondoMusic.com
> 
> Is there anyplace in Canada where I could get one, without paying the crazy shipping rates?


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

I used to have a cnb pedalboard. It wasn't bad. Velcro doesn't hold too well so you'll have to put your own on. 

Just get a Gorm shelf from Ikea and make one out of that. I made one for my buddy. All in all? Cost under $20.


----------



## pedro (Jan 12, 2013)

I was at a friends house who happens to make cabinets on the side, he had scraps lying around, within an hour we had made a pedalboard out of melamine. I'm sure if you went to second hand store, or Salvation Army type place you could find a case like the one you are looking at, then build a board yourself to fit the case


----------



## Stefano (Aug 31, 2009)

Buyer beware!

I used to have a CNB board from Rondo. It does the job and is light but you will get hosed on the shipping and duties(made in china). It will end up costing the same as a higher quality board.


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

I have one of the rondo's that I've put some money into - new latches, hinges basically. Found a piece of scrap ply that I glued to the bottom of the case to bring it up some, covered that with velcro (held down with No More Nails). It's been a bit of work, and it's probably slightly more expensive than a PT in a soft case, but it's still been cheaper than a PT + hard case and it's lasted - I've had it almost 3 years now, and it's in and out of the car 1-2x/week and so far pretty solid. Would it survive a plane ride in luggage? Probably not, but it's doing it for right now. Cost me initially about 50$ (case) + 20$ in velcro and new hardware over the last couple years.

You can build a board for pretty cheap, it's casing that's the kicker, and really dependant on what you want/need.


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

warplanegrey said:


> I used to have a cnb pedalboard. It wasn't bad. Velcro doesn't hold too well so you'll have to put your own on.
> 
> Just get a Gorm shelf from Ikea and make one out of that. I made one for my buddy. All in all? Cost under $20.


Cool!

Why the lights? Doesn't that create glare issues onstage?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

After the shipping and duties, that pedalboard will be almost the same price as a Pedaltrain Mini. I'd go for the pedaltrain. It will last you a long time.


----------

